# Theory and Technique books/websites



## cptheman (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone knows any really good general guitar-oriented music theory books or free web sites. I know a bit, but I'm really interested in learning more.

Thanks


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

this one seems to start at the very beginning and get about as deep as you'd want to
http://www.musictheory.net/


----------



## JohnyO (May 31, 2009)

You can check out justinguitar.com. It seems to have a lot of useful stuff with videos so you can see how it's done.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The Guitar Cookbook by Jesse Gress (Backbeat Books) ~ This one is my current favourite.

Music Theory by Tom Kolb (Hal Leonard Guitar Method) ~ Will go well with your method books.

The Guitar Handbook by Ralph Denyer.

Total Guitar by Terry Burrows.

Guitar Bible from Thunder Bay Press.

There are many other related books, but a general music theory book like the ones I mentioned which relate it all to guitar will be most practical.

Get the Oxford Dictionary Of Music, and the Oxford Companion To Music, too.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## cptheman (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for the responses so far. I will definately check out those websites, and try to get my hands on some of those books


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

cptheman said:


> Thanks for the responses so far. I will definately check out those websites, and try to get my hands on some of those books


I have the aforementioned Kolb book, it's a good one. The best thing about it is it's a really light read - you never feel overwhelmed with excess info.

I just subscribed to this recently in iTunes:

http://podcast.com/show/16915/

Only listened to two episodes, (2 & 3) seems pretty good so far. He has a corresponding book that has stellar ratings on amazon.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

This one is the best I have ever found. The articles are great and the forums are a great resource for advice. www.ibreathemusic.com


----------



## DMac604 (Jul 8, 2007)

Check out pebber brown :smile:

http://www.youtube.com/user/pebberbrown#p/u/4/l6KUjG1AChc

the Lesson Download PDF files here 
http://www.pbguitarstudio.com/ 

and you can ask him questions in this page of youtube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wywg4qF9j2g


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

This site is one of my favorites, great fretboard diagrams of scales, chords, arpeggios...many other resources:

http://www.discoverguitaronline.com/


----------



## cptheman (Oct 15, 2009)

Just picked up The Guitar Handbook by Ralph Denyer. Really like it so far, was just what I was looking for


----------



## seanmj (May 9, 2009)

The Advancing Guitarist- Mick Goodrick
Advanced Modern Rock Guitar Improv- Jon Finn
Harmony, Theory and Voicing- Brett Wilmott

Also, call the Berklee Bookstore in Boston... order the Harmony Levels 1-4 booklets... each one is about $15. Absolutely the best, most clearly laid out harmony text that covers everything from the ground up. These are the texts they use for the core harmony program. The other books are good supplements.

Sean Meredith-Jones
http://www.seanmeredithjones.com


----------



## guitarwebnews (Oct 24, 2009)

the advancing guitarist is a great book.


----------



## opentuner (Nov 28, 2009)

*Jazz voicings*

What is a good book to buy for jazz voicings on the guitar? Or is there a great website that has them outlined?


----------



## aloysius (Feb 15, 2009)

http://www.zentao.com/guitar/theory/

I found this site INSANELY helpful! 

michael


----------



## LPguy (Oct 6, 2009)

For theory - http://www.richardlloyd.com/lessons/index.htm

There are also a few of Richard's instructional videos on YouTube.

I also recommend the book Fretboard Logic.


----------

